# What flavors go well with lemon?



## velochic

I am the Secret Santa for a gal at work.  She's a really nice person and I want to have fun over the next few weeks and give her some gifts she'll really enjoy.  In her questionnaire, she wrote that she really likes lemon.  I had a bag of lemons hanging around that I needed to use up and I'd always wanted to make lemon curd.  It turned out quite well.  I used this recipe.  I put some in a pretty little glass jar for her, but I'm wondering what I can pair with it... using it as a condiment, not in a cake, for example.  I thought about a sweet scone mix or even to bake the scones myself.  What do you think?  Thanks!!


----------



## velochic

I should have done a search first.  I did find another thread regarding lemon curd.  Still, a suggestion of flavors that pair well with lemon would be nice for future reference.  Thanks!


----------



## Selkie

Lime, orange, pineapple, vanilla, champagne (as in champagne flavored jello).


----------



## kevins

i think Vanilla goes very well with Lemon


----------



## Wyogal

a simple pound cake, scone or muffin. Let the lemon stand by itself.


----------



## spork

Wyogal said:


> Let the lemon stand by itself.



Grate some peel, dry it a bit in a low heat oven, and package ala spice jar.  Maybe candied slices in same oven.  As for flavor pairings, shoot, lemons goes with everything; it's one of the few perishables that my pantry is never without.  Anything with fats is well complimented by lemon's acidity (like a dollop of whipped cream on a curd).

Good fun.  Make sure she never guesses right who her secret santa is!


----------

